# Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry fetish stereotypes



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

For science


Fat fetish: Likes to be the center of everything, even if it takes gravitational force to do so.

BDSM top: This person loves to beat the hell of people because they were bullied as a kid. Super hateful and bossy

BDSM bottom: This person hates themselves and wants to be beaten like a red headed step child- they are the emos, instead of cutting they want to be whipped. They will piss you off just so they can get beat, dont give in. 

Hyper boobs: This person obviously had mommy issues. Skanky ass hoes.

Hyper cock: Really people? Just making up for what they lack- these people are narcissist and self centered.

Goo: These people just have to be everywhere at once. They get their fingers, toes, and whatever in every place they can. They drip their noses into others business, salt usually helps keep them out of your house. 

Transforming to animal: These people just are never happy with how someone looks, so instead they often inject some poison into their cocktail drink and cause them to transform into a beast, most likely to be owned by the perpetrators. 

Transformation gender: These people hop the fence so much they end up getting stuck, they are never happy and always want to troll the dating scene by being one gender then quickly LOL transforming back to embarrass someone, this often times leads to their untimely demise at the hands of an entire foot ball squad and some bats. 

Transformation objects: these people just want a place to fit in this world, they often want to creep on unsuspecting people so they disguise themselves as things that the person owns- this only goes bad when there is a fire or other disaster. 

Spanking: Spankers, those who like to be spanked just get out of line, they enjoy being put in their place (see also bdsm bottom). People who like TO spank are assholes who think its cool to try and punish people. They get off on embarrassment . (see bdsm top)

Bee stings: these people hate people who have unswolen rumps. They usually slather the victim in hormones of bees or wasp to get a view or their hivey ass. These people should be avoided because they attack at random and unprovoked.

Guro cooking: these people are awful, they are narcissistic and arrogant. They like to murder people, usually in horrible ways and put them on a spit like a Hawaiian pig. They often invite you over with the premise "this meal is just to die for". 

Ass on fire: These people dont really have a fetish, they are attention whores and cry out for recognition.


Herms: What they think is the best of both worlds is a horrible frankenstein of anatomy- they do this to be cool

Tentacles: These people follow the cult of Chuthlu and are of a hive mind- also see weeaboos and anitards.

Rape: Arrogant SOBS that just HAVE to have sex, whenever it pleases them

Beastility: Ick no, just no

Foot: Always the creeper who stares at people barefoot, always has a creepy comment to say. Usually works at shoe stores.

asphyxia: Always those whiney cunts that wont shut up so you are forced to choke them out

Macro: these people are often vorephiles, they are arrogant and have dreams of being godzilla one day, or at least cause as much distruction. They fuck up shit where ever they go and dont care

Babyfurs: Super self absorbed individuals who MUST have their needs and only their needs met. Really creepy fuckers

puppy/pony play: These people are into some weird shit, they are the people who LIVE to be told commands, they are nagging and persistent but bear mace usually deals with them.

Micro: these people are annoying, they constantly run around under foot, they always mess up your shoes by getting their internal organs all over it and bleeding on things, they like to be eaten. 

Scat: these people make a scene when one needs not be made. They always stink and sit creeping around in the bathroom, they peak under stalls and watch you. They often work as plumbers just to get their hands elbow deep in shit.

Water sports: see above but replace shit with piss.

Unbirthing: these people are always the ones who get home sick, so homesick in fact they crawl up back inside whence they came- good riddance. 

Amputation: These are the kind of people who hobble others just to get a head, or just some head. They will cut someones arm off just to get what they want in life. Avoid these people, they often go in to be surgeons. 

Muscle: narcissistic self centered "look-at-me"s but they have a tiny dick so they usually adopt hyper cock as well

Vore: narcissistic assholes who gobble up random people- most times they dont even give the victim a flick of the tongue where it counts. 

Tickling: these assholes either like to hold people down and force a nerve reaction or like to have a nerve reaction performed on them, while it appears harmless it is actually a lie- they are assholes and wont stop. They do what they please.

Inflation: They dont like to be fat, instead they want to be the biggest thing in the room without gaining weight. These people love to have air shoved in them to rise like a balloon, even though air makes you sink not float, these people hate science and are often times causing harm to themselves by holding in burps or farts in hopes of rising up like a macy's day parade balloon.


Sneezing: These people are disgusting and sick. They will hack your medical records to find what makes you allergic and plant objects of he stuff all over the place then sit in a corner and watch as you sneeze. They get off on your expulsion of mucus. 

Soul Vore: these people are in fact spawn of the devil. They have lost a terrible bet involving billiard balls and their rectum so they must now attack innocent people and suck out their soul. Holy water sometimes deters them but nothing works like a good bat to the head. 

Mind controll: These control freaks are bridezillas most times. They want everything their way. They cant stand when they dont have full control of the situation, or people. 

Egg laying: These people are therians- more specifically birds. They believe they are birds of some sort. They wish to expel eggs out their ass to feel better, some how they get by, by using billiard balls. 

Castration: People who WANT TO BE castrated are people with everything going right in their life, they realize this and want to be taken down a peg. People who WANT TO CASTRATE others are always middle children, they hate how everything goes so great for others, they are usually embarrassed about their junk's size so its best if no one had a crotch. 

Robots: these people cannot get a real person so they control a metal slave to fuck them. This isnt surprising as these people are arrogant and selfish. 

Necro: These people are always creepy loners, they always have jobs as embalmers. They cant get a person to willingly sleep with them so they have to resort to a poor dead carcass. These people are goths and the creepy dark emo kids you see every day. To save a loved one use these. They can also be used in the rectum or mouth.

Aliens: these people are just out of this world. They are the crack pots who think that other celestial life will actually care to fuck us. They may also have a tentacle affinity or and "Iron Giant" wet dream.

Mpreg: These people are sick fuckers who dont understand anatomy. They relish in the pain that is child birth coming out a mans who-ha. They also hate men and thus want them to suffer. Usually feminatzis.

Hair: These people are always gay hair stylist. You cannot be straight and have an affinity for hair. These people are chatter boxes and seem to care about whats going on in your life- they dont, they are trying to lure you into a false sense of security so they can lob off your head in the night and pet your hair until your noggin rots.

Glasses: These fuckers are what caused carol's accident. They sometimes just hunt to wound so they can see you flounder around without corrective wear but others, like the ones who attacked carol, are evil narcissist who want to see you blind. These people want the world to burn.

Plushies: These people usually cannot get enough of them so they employ themselves as babysitters or get in good with the family so they can watch their young kids. They dont actually watch the kids they usually hire a friend who is a pedo to come watch them. These sick fuckers anally rape innocent build a bears. When they are done they dont even call back or give them a wash.

Cross dressing: These people are sad and you should pitty them. They are not happy in their clothes so they wear the clothes of the opposite sex, tehy usually have a transformation gender affinity. 

Fursuits: These people are AWFUL. They are arrogant animal head people. They mean to shun the fandom with their tom fuckery. They want to be their sonas or animals when they have sex- this makes them therians. They also hate jews.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha yes! The thread was made!

Thank you DD :>


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't see vore, inflation, or tickling up there.


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

Pokemon: cool people in touch with their nostalgic memories and who are too sexy for their shirt


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I don't see vore, inflation, or tickling up there.




workin on it, just wanted it made so no one could ninja


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I don't see vore, inflation, or tickling up there.



Unbirthing as well!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

People into tentacles are weaboos/Animetards, DD.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Mutilation too, or does that fall under amputee? :u
Fetishes are weird.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People into tentacles are weaboos/Animetards, DD.




I fix i fix


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

DD, you forgot Macro fetishists.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Needs more macro.



SIX said:


> Pokemon: cool people in touch with their nostalgic memories and who are too sexy for their shirt


Pokemon... fetish?

You mean zoophilia?


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Pokemon: cool people in touch with their nostalgic memories and who are too sexy for their shirt



Way to try to butter some bread there, SIX.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> DD, you forgot Macro fetishists.




Its a work in progress i am flipping through my fetish book, yes there is a list of fetishes in book form. >:C


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

There's also Transformation(were creatures), Transformation (discombobulating into ooze/liquids), transformation (Objects), Transformation (Genderbending).


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Transformation (Genderbending)


It's best this one doesn't get commented on, for the thread's sake.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2012)

You forgot the cooking/food thing. Also bee stings, spanking and bellies that gurgle because they're hungry.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> BDSM top: This person loves to beat the hell of people because they were bullied as a kid. Super hateful and bossy
> 
> Rape: Arrogant SOBS that just HAVE to have sex, whenever it pleases them



Well... damn. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

"Asses on fire" fetish.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Asses on fire" fetish.


this is my fetish...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

what is "puppy play"

I heard it used once and thought it meant babyfur?

also I better quote one of the scary fetishes from your list so that everyone knows that yes, I do get off to whatever


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

What about those with a fetish for glowing and/or abnormally colored genitalia?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 17, 2012)

This scared me and made me laugh at the same time.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What about those with a fetish for glowing and/or abnormally colored genitalia?


I thought multicolored body parts were only used by thirteen year olds in an attempt to stand out, despite the fact that it's everywhere in the fandom.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is experiencing a fetish overload. Please stand by.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's also Transformation(were creatures), Transformation (discombobulating into ooze/liquids), transformation (Objects), Transformation (Genderbending).





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Asses on fire" fetish.




I FIX \:3/


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> This thread is experiencing a fetish overload. Please stand by.


These are all entry-level as shit.

Boy, you have so much more to learn about paraphilias.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> These are all entry-level as shit.
> 
> Boy, you have so much more to learn about paraphilias.



Oh enlighten us, great and noble scholar of all that is perverted! :V


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> These are all entry-level as shit.
> 
> Boy, you have so much more to learn about paraphilias.



HOLIER THAN THOU? OH MY!
This is about general _furry_ fetishes. Do you really think that if the best originality that the average furry can come up with involves rainbow-puke canids, that they can be inventive enough to get off to anything more original than listed here? Lurk harder.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> These are all entry-level as shit.
> 
> Boy, you have so much more to learn about paraphilias.




I have a book on it, though am just doing furry norms. If any fetish is a norm :I


----------



## Aldino (Apr 17, 2012)

What about cactus humpers? :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2012)

Aldino said:


> What about cactus humpers? :V


They have fine taste.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

What about the, "Taking in dicks from every conceivable angle" fetish?

Or is that already on there, sorry if it is i only have limited vocabulary when it comes to fetishes?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

JArt. said:


> What about the, "Taking in dicks from every conceivable angle" fetish?
> 
> Or is that already on there, sorry if it is i only have limited vocabulary when it comes to fetishes?



Orgies / bukkake

I guess?

also someone really needs to answer my question from the last page


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Orgies / bukkake
> 
> I guess?
> 
> also someone really needs to answer my question from the last page



Could it be this: http://nepups.org/drupal/node/14 ?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2012)

Also sneezing, soul vore, mind control, egg laying, aliens, robots, asphyxiation, nullo/castration, necro, and mpreg.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Orgies / bukkake
> 
> I guess?
> 
> also someone really needs to answer my question from the last page




prepare your anus

*DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm2m6yG7Oz1qkrzgpo1_500.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsnkirpyQt1qkrzgpo1_500.jpg


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2012)

I see no Latex fetish


dinosaurdammit said:


> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm2m6yG7Oz1qkrzgpo1_500.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsnkirpyQt1qkrzgpo1_500.jpg



No sleep tonight


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

when I ask about what a scary fetish is

I don't want to see links that will sent the FBI to my house

I'd like a description or somat >:/

siiiighhgthhhhhheugh

gimmie a minute to brace myself......................


.............. oh

well uh

wow


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> ...


If my parents still track my computer, i'm in deep trouble.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> ...



*fap-fap-fap*


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> ...



The horror...good god the horror...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

It's not that bad

just... strange

Like, it just looks silly


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*



Curiosity can be a terrible, and some things can never be unseen.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> ...



The first thing I thought was "Gimp", and then I lol'd.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 17, 2012)

MY EYES!!

You know its bad when the moderators like this. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Aldino said:


> MY EYES!!
> 
> You know its bad when the moderators like this. :V



I don't like it, and I find "gimp" to be a funny word.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2012)

Tail play: tentacles' sibling, sometimes affiliated with animal transformation.



> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demoti...1207340940.jpg
> ...


 What the hell?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *YOU ARE WARNED*


Oh, I don't think those are that bad... just...
Disturbing. _DISTURBING _disturbing.

And where is the bondage?
I think it should be on your list.



> pony-play


My little pony!
*click*
My little pony?
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 17, 2012)

Is impregnation considered one of the bad fetishes? Just curious here.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 17, 2012)

What about that Japanese squid fetish? I think its called genkie or something. 

I'm not looking it up or linking it so you will have to find it yourself.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

Aldino said:


> What about that Japanese squid fetish? I think its called genkie or something.
> 
> I'm not looking it up or linking it so you will have to find it yourself.



isn't "genki genki" what they say when good things happen

I ask this because I watch the animes


----------



## OfficerBadger (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread. Should have seen it coming.



Randolph said:


> It's best this one doesn't get commented on, for the thread's sake.



_That_ is what gets your knickers in a bunch, not rape or bestiality?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> isn't "genki genki" what they say when good things happen
> 
> I ask this because I watch the animes



I'd say the same, but I think it's best left for those who actually know Japanese. Also, Genki means "energy" as well as "energetic", as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> isn't "genki genki" what they say when good things happen
> 
> I ask this because I watch the animes


Well, genki can mean "of good health" or "vigorous"... it's basically a word of wellness.
I don't watch enough anime to know who says what, though.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Well, genki can mean "of good health" or "vigorous"... it's basically positive.
> I don't watch enough anime to know who says what, though.



I don't watch very much either

I just remember there's a scene in perfect blue where the protagonist is happy about something (getting cake I think?) and she says "genki genki"

Perfect blue is pretty fucking amazing by the way, if you're ever looking for a good psych horror


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Well, genki can mean "of good health" or "vigorous"... it's basically positive.
> I don't watch enough anime to know who says what, though.



"Chirumiru, chirumiru genki, chirumiru (Genki da yo/da no/ whatever!)", from a Touhou fan video, the subtitles transalted the last part as "we've got energy". Plus, many other examples that I can't recall specifically.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is impregnation considered one of the bad fetishes? Just curious here.



Missionary stylists are TERRIBLE PEOPLE. _TERRIBLE._ :V


----------



## Tybis (Apr 17, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> "Chirumiru, chirumiru genki, chirumiru (Genki da yo/da no/ whatever!)", from a Touhou fan video, the subtitles transalted the last part as "we've got energy". Plus, many other examples that I can't recall specifically.


That would be right.


> å…ƒæ°—	ã€ã’ã‚“ãã€‘		(adj-na,n) health(y), robust, vigor, vigour, energy, vitality, vim, stamina, spirit, courage, pep, (P)


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

OfficerBadger said:


> This thread. Should have seen it coming.



I created a monster, and that monster had a baby....this thread is that monster's baby.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I created a monster, and that monster had a baby....this thread is that monster's baby.



So wait, what does that make my daughter, if you are a monster and birthed me, then I birthed her but before you birthed me.... is she monster by default or something else entirely- also terrible threads reproduce by budding.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So wait, what does that make my daughter, if you are a monster and birthed me, then I birthed her but before you birthed me.... is she monster by default or something else entirely- also terrible threads reproduce by budding.


Not what I meant but okay. 
I meant the other thread. XD


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 18, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> This scared me and made me laugh at the same time.



Agreed. Scary shit, and yet i couldnt stop laughing up my spleen. 
There are so many usable quotes on this page. I am going to resist...maybe.
Hopefully this wont get spammed enough to be stickied that would be hilarious. 
But I doubt it. I am gonna think of more, just give me a bit.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 18, 2012)

I am appalled by your frank generalisations, DD. >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't forget BEEEEES


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

You're still missing the ones from #35.


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 18, 2012)

You forgot paws, hair, glasses, plushies, crossdressing and fursuits! :U


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Don't forget BEEEEES




i put up bees you foo



LizardKing said:


> You're still missing the ones from #35.



some furson has to sleep from time to time 



SiLJinned said:


> You forgot paws, hair, glasses, plushies, crossdressing and fursuits! :U



I did do paws its under foot, i dont ever remember hair or glasses being in the equation but i will put in the latter 3.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> some furson has to sleep from time to time



You're awake now, get to it! And don't lie, I know you're not sleeping; you're indulging in your cactus fetish.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 18, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> You're awake now, get to it! And don't lie, I know you're not sleeping; you're indulging in your cactus fetish.




actually it was my caffein fetish but i am getting jiggy with it- now updating (yours completed) working on sir


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> actually it was my caffein fetish but i am getting jiggy with it- now updating (yours completed) working on sir



So...How do you do that...do you pour coffee into your naughty places...? :V

There's also spandex. You forgot that. There's another word for Spandex fetish, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2012)

No mention of diapers/diaper fetishism? It does have association with babyfurs but also there are furries who don't like the entire "treat me like a baby" nonsense/egotism and just stick with diaper wearing/using while also having an adult mentality.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> So...How do you do that...do you pour coffee into your naughty places...? :V
> 
> There's also spandex. You forgot that. There's another word for Spandex fetish, but I can't put my finger on it.



Who drinks coffee thats nasty, i drink mt dew or coke. 



Glaice said:


> No mention of diapers/diaper fetishism? It does have association with babyfurs but also there are furries who don't like the entire "treat me like a baby" nonsense/egotism and just stick with diaper wearing/using while also having an adult mentality.



I am working on it ;~; its hard and brain rape to think of all these things


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 18, 2012)

I see you already have MPreg, but no mention of regular Pregnancy fetish. That may be an easy one to write about.

Good job on the list so far, though: it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Don't forget BEEEEES



I still remember that guy with a being stung by a bee fetish, poor guy.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2012)

Gibby, I think you meant posting a Nicolas Cage picture.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 18, 2012)

where's Gore?

I know people commission AGgro Badger for that stuff a lot. x_X (he has no limitations on what he draws so he gets a lot of really sick requests)


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> where's Gore?



Ugh....Guru....so damn gross.....


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Ugh....Guru....so damn gross.....



Guro meditation?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Guro meditation?



That is it, I just misspelled it :V

But it means something completely different.


----------



## Keeroh (Apr 18, 2012)

"BDSM top: This person loves to beat the hell of people because they were bullied as a kid. Super hateful and bossy"

I think the fetish described would be humiliation? Most of the fellow dom/mes I know aren't hateful or bossy, just commanding. 

Edit: In hindsight I'm realizing that I'm probably taking this as sounding more serious than intended. Feh.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so happy I don't have an obscure feti--

Oh wait.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 18, 2012)

I've heard of an inverted nipple fetish. 
And to save you from google images its like your tits its sucked into your nipple. Disgusting.
But luckily, I haven't seen any of that in furry art yet.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, if you guys think these are weird, then your a bunch of pussies...


----------



## iconmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread sure makes me glad that I don't have any weird-

Oh...

Wait. Nevermind.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> wow, if you guys think these are weird, then your a bunch of pussies...



List me some fetishes you consider "weird"


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> List me some fetishes you consider "weird"



hmm...

there is this one with a pipe going into a furry's ass and out his mouth, then he's compacted into a disc and played like a CD


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> hmm...
> 
> there is this one with a pipe going into a furry's ass and out his mouth, then he's compacted into a disc and played like a CD



I demand to see art of this.

(I'm sure a vinyl would work better than a CD though, surely)


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I demand to see art of this.
> 
> (I'm sure a vinyl would work better than a CD though, surely)



man...it's been so long...i saw that like a few years ago, i have no idea where it's at now


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> hmm...
> 
> there is this one with a pipe going into a furry's ass and out his mouth, then he's compacted into a disc and played like a CD



oh! I saw something like that x3

it involved a rolling pin and it was so silly x3

the girl's face when she was squished was like 8}

the smile was all squiggly

Some examples for LK:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7770952/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5543084/

How is flattening and folding even a fetish it looks so silly


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

thoes are cartoonish so they are silly...this had a realistic look, it was creepy...

also, browse /d/ for a day, then you have seen everything


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

tell me more, Ikrit :3c


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

To think there wouldnt be one of them i like on the list and yet there is ._.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> To think there wouldnt be one of them i like on the list and yet there is ._.



Can I guess?

I guess tentacles :3c


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Can I guess?
> 
> I guess tentacles :3c



None of your business and are you guessing that just because my Avatar is a female? ._.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> None of your business and are you guessing that just because my Avatar is a female? ._.



none of my business, sounds like I guessed right ;3

(it's the "-san" suffix)


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> none of my business, sounds like I guessed right ;3
> 
> (it's the "-san" suffix)


Oh...

And no not really I just like Japan....Even joined a Japanese Club to teach me the language (all we're doing now is dancing Bad Apple in which i refuse to do)

But no you guessed no where near the ones I'm talking about....


----------



## Onnes (Apr 18, 2012)

It's obviously unbirthing.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> tell me more, Ikrit :3c



some times i imagine if i pull on my finger nail, i'll pull it off, the skin is still attached so i end up ripping my skin all the way up my arm


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 18, 2012)

What about the people who howl when reaching orgasm?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 19, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> some times i imagine if i pull on my finger nail, i'll pull it off, the skin is still attached so i end up ripping my skin all the way up my arm



I've never fapped harder



DarrylWolf said:


> What about the people who howl when reaching orgasm?



That's the fetish for never having consensual sex with that person again



ErikutoSan said:


> Oh...
> 
> And no not really I just like Japan....Even joined a Japanese Club to teach me the language (all we're doing now is dancing Bad Apple in which i refuse to do)
> 
> But no you guessed no where near the ones I'm talking about....



That's alright Eri-kun, I can keep guessing

is it vore


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 19, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That's alright Eri-kun, I can keep guessing
> 
> is it vore


Vore is a no, no to me

It's just....eww.......


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 19, 2012)

I hear you there ;o

but I bet you're into something equally disconcerting >:3

Like inflation and POPPING


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 19, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I hear you there ;o
> 
> but I bet you're into something equally disconcerting >:3
> 
> Like inflation and POPPING



No where close >_>

Here's a hint: Only 3 things from the list.


Have fun guessing


----------



## Tybis (Apr 19, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> No where close >_>
> 
> Here's a hint: Only 3 things from the list.
> 
> ...


gore arglefarglegargle


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Apr 21, 2012)

Props on those creative writing skills.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2012)

Erikuto-san: Is it that fetish that implies using the other person like he/she was a table and taking food from his/her naked body with chop sticks?


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fursuits: These people are AWFUL. They are arrogant animal head people. They mean to shun the fandom with their tom fuckery. They want to be their sonas or animals when they have sex- this makes them therians.* They also hate jews. *


> WE DO NAWT >


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 21, 2012)

Im sorry, bee sting? *whatisthisidonteven*


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 21, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Erikuto-san: Is it that fetish that implies using the other person like he/she was a table and taking food from his/her naked body with chop sticks?


Just give up O_O


never heard of that fetish anyways....


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 21, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> Im sorry, bee sting? *whatisthisidonteven*



For some reason everyone knows about this one guy on FA who exclusively draws females being stung by bees on the butt

he doesn't even have that much art but for some reason

everyone knows


----------



## JArt. (Apr 21, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> For some reason everyone knows about this one guy on FA who exclusively draws females being stung by bees on the butt
> 
> he doesn't even have that much art but for some reason
> 
> everyone knows



That's why you don't announce your fetish to the internet.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> Just give up O_O
> 
> 
> never heard of that fetish anyways....



You've never looked at too many doujins, then. Or the (awful) _Higurashi no Naku no Koro Ni Kira_.


----------



## Lixin (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey, some people in the fandom like to hump inflatable toys.






Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 21, 2012)

What about suit and tie fetishists?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

How about racing suits?







Also, what about stockings, and all that entails with 'em?

NSFW?: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=felicia+stockings#/d259ph7



barefootfoof said:


> Missionary stylists are TERRIBLE PEOPLE. _TERRIBLE._ :V



All I can say about 'em is that they're , possibly "Christian" and uncreative (and natives make fun of 'em for this). 
Unless you're referring to some other group. XP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 21, 2012)

Lewi said:


> What about suit and tie fetishists?


I can imagine that has a rather small fanbase
Classy fetish though :V


----------



## Lewi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can imagine that has a rather small fanbase
> Classy fetish though :V


Fapping like a sir~


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 23, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> Just give up O_O
> 
> 
> never heard of that fetish anyways....


Google for nyontaimori/nantaimori


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> [animu catgirls]



gtfo


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a list of all the fetishes on f-list (nsfw): http://wiki.f-list.net/index.php/Kink_Information#Kinky
Have (fun?). :V


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 23, 2012)

JamesB said:


> gtfo



Well, it is a fetish...

Swimsuit fetishes?

Lingerie? 

Uniform (schoolgirl, police, army, Stormtrooper, etc.)?

Footwear?

Am I just taking wild stabs in the dark here?

How about ear fetishes? Is that good enough for the list?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 23, 2012)

fetish for nibs candy


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 23, 2012)

if you have inflation, you also need deflation:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7296910/
what, it is a thing.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 23, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Fapping like a sir~


Added to sig.
if it would work...


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 24, 2012)

Radio Viewer said:


> Google for nyontaimori/nantaimori


Okay....I'll Prepare my mind for this first....


EDIT: MY GOD MY EYES!!!

Edit 2: Oh wait it said "in japan".... I'd expect no less.......


----------



## WorthlessMud (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 24, 2012)

the wiki article on body sushi said:
			
		

> This argument is rejected by some feminists, who argue that it objectifies the woman or the man doing the serving



What :3

It's a fetish. Half of the fetishes ever are about objectifying the other person

those wacky feminists!




WorthlessMud said:


> Sorry, wrong thread.



Are you white

because that in combination with your guilt over being in the wrong thread

COUNTS

motherfucker


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 24, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What :3
> 
> It's a fetish. Half of the fetishes ever are about objectifying the other person
> 
> those wacky feminists!



Depends on whether you consider sexual pleasure as something that can be practiced for fun and satisfaction, instead of an act that only should be practicised to demonstrate the deep compenetration (pun intended?) and mutual understanding of the participants, that's my guess.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 24, 2012)

There are some weird and in some cases, disturbed people out there. Not saying I'm not weird myself I have my fetishes too. But stuff like necro is just plain wrong.


----------



## WorthlessMud (Apr 24, 2012)

> Are you white
> 
> because that in combination with your guilt over being in the wrong thread
> 
> ...



That actually made me laugh pretty hard. XD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can imagine that has a rather small fanbase
> Classy fetish though :V





Lewi said:


> Fapping like a sir~



Pinky! Pinkyyyy!!!


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 28, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> prepare your anus
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK THSE LINKS OH HEAVEN FORBID NSFW AT ALL YOU ARE WARNED*
> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ony-play-demotivational-poster-1207340940.jpg
> ...



Be prepared, Winter is coming with the force of a thousand suns.

I really laughed at these, hilarious.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 29, 2012)

so glad I decided to check this place again


----------



## Reiko93 (May 2, 2012)

I dont think I can sleep after this.


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2012)

This is hilarious, amazing thread DD. although you should probably add a "Nurse Ratched" unter the castration section :V


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2012)

I kinda wish one word responses were allowed during certain circumstances because the only thing I can really thing of in response to this is "why?" :C


----------



## TreacleFox (May 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I kinda wish one word responses were allowed during certain circumstances because the only thing I can really thing of in response to this is "why?" :C



And the only anwser I can think of is "because furries". :V


----------



## Kotomi Sakagami (May 3, 2012)

Herms: What they think is the best of both worlds is a horrible frankenstein of anatomy- they do this to be cool

Will have to disagree with this little bit. I don't very much care for the rest. Herms exist in the animal kindom. It's not a new fetish, dear.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 3, 2012)

Kotomi Sakagami said:


> Herms: What they think is the best of both worlds is a horrible frankenstein of anatomy- they do this to be cool
> 
> Will have to disagree with this little bit. I don't very much care for the rest. Herms exist in the animal kindom. It's not a new fetish, dear.



If you look closely you'll notice

That you're not really disagreeing at all


----------



## Kotomi Sakagami (May 3, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> If you look closely you'll notice
> 
> That you're not really disagreeing at all



Sigh.....first post and already clarifying myself. I don't say "I'm herm" because I think "It's cool" The entire furry fandom has proven to be quite weird and unnatural in most cases. I don't even do furry things rl, let alone the internet. I love the work the more talented artists do be it filth or clean. Please do think before you read, dear. I could also name a few real animals that are indeed equipped with both sexes.

Never once have I called it the best of both worlds nor the work of frankinstein. It called natural growth.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 3, 2012)

Kotomi Sakagami said:


> Sigh.....first post and already clarifying myself. I don't say "I'm herm" because I think "It's cool" The entire furry fandom has proven to be quite weird and unnatural in most cases. I don't even do furry things rl, let alone the internet. I love the work the more talented artists do be it filth or clean. Please do think before you read, dear. I could also name a few real animals that are indeed equipped with both sexes.
> 
> Never once have I called it the best of both worlds nor the work of frankinstein. It called natural growth.



You're responding seriously to a joke thread

Chillax, no one is seriously against your weird fetish


----------



## Reiko93 (May 4, 2012)

The worst is........Zombie porn "Shivers" Don't ask.


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

Reiko93 said:


> The worst is........Zombie porn "Shivers" Don't ask.



Think creepy dark kids who are fans of this:
[yt]hG6oy46qKE4[/yt]


----------



## Tybis (May 4, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Think creepy dark kids who are fans of this


Why are you making fun of me.


----------

